
Coming Soon to Facebook: A ‘Dislike’ Button - santaclaus
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/09/15/coming-soon-to-facebook-a-dislike-button/
======
Amorymeltzer
The "empathy" point is the real driver here. Everyone on Facebook has seen a
dead pet/sick parent/horrible international tragedy/etc. post. Up until now,
you either comment (effort) or "like," which feels wrong. I don't want to
"like" your dog's death, so I do nothing.

If I do nothing, that's less interaction on Facebook. If there's a third
option — "dislike" — then I (and many others) will use it and provide more
interaction on Facebook. I think +1 or "hug" is a better fit but regardless,
it means a net-increase in interactions.

More interaction by users is better for them. Surprised this didn't happen
ages ago.

------
SimplyUseless
Already posted here

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223054)

------
PaulHoule
"Hate us on assbook"

